# jobs in perth



## gerald (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi guys,
Me and my girlfriend are travelling to Perth from northern Ireland on the 11th September.
Currently our plans are to stay around Perth and travel up/down the coast when we can. see what happens really.
I work as a carpenter/joiner and my girlfriend is a dental nurse but also holds a forensic science degree.
anybody know what the availability of jobs in these fields would be like at the minute? And could anyone recommend possible areas to stay which would be good for employment.
Thanks so much guys!


----------

